# What happened to Cherry Culture?



## Meisje (Jan 17, 2015)

I used to occasionally get NYX products from there since they're sometimes difficult to find in Canada (for instance, it's easier and cheaper to get my NYX concealer from there than in a store here in Toronto).

  A few months ago, I went on there to see that they'd gotten rid of other brands (Milani, etc) completely and greatly reduced the number of NYX products, having only two or three colours in some products, and had started their own Cherry Culture brand of makeup. I was disappointed.

  Now they seem to have restocked a lot of the NYX products, although some are still low (for example, the Soft Matte Lip Cream has only three colours available) and there aren't many Cherry Culture brand products.

  Anyone have the scoop on what's going on? Just curious if I need to find somewhere else to get my NYX.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 17, 2015)

I have NFI. I used to get their emails but unsubscribed ages ago.  Does NYX'S website ship to Canada? Ordering direct may be your better option. Or get a US-based forwarding address and order direct or from Ulta.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 17, 2015)

"Orders placed through the NYX Cosmetics website to an international address will be cancelled and charged a $25 refund fee. International orders can only be fulfilled through MyUS.com (see below for more information)" (from nyxcosmetics.com)

  and

  "ULTA.com does not ship to international addresses." (from ulta.com)

  That's why I was using Cherry Culture in the first place. Unfortunately, most of the US places with great pricing refuse to ship to Canada

  I find it kind of disturbing that the NYX site is actually bold enough to charge you a $25 fine if you make an international order, as opposed to simply programming their site properly so that it's impossible to submit an international order.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 17, 2015)

I know Ulta doesn't ship abroad. That's why I was suggesting getting a US forwarding address. There are sites where you can sign up for one. Once you do, you give that address when ordering from Ulta (or other sites that don't ship to Canada). The service will then forward the order to your real address.  If that doesn't work, or if you're not interested, custom purchasing. Have someone buy what you want for you; you pay them back.


----------



## Sunnsh1ne (Mar 3, 2015)

I am trying to find out the exact same thing! I used to buy things from Cherry Culture all the time just a few years ago and they would stock other brands like Milani, Jordana, and so much more! Why are they all gone? Its like the whole website just disappeared?

  I can't seem to find any other answer on google but it did lead me to this thread. How bizarre!


----------



## Meisje (Apr 2, 2015)

Yep, they have not restocked anything NYX in about a year and they ignored my email asking about the future direction of the site. I know they introduced their own line but the site seems to be just whimpering out of existence, which sucked, as it was a favourite of mine.


----------



## perfectscorpio (Apr 26, 2015)

Sunnsh1ne said:


> I am trying to find out the exact same thing! I used to buy things from Cherry Culture all the time just a few years ago and they would stock other brands like Milani, Jordana, and so much more! Why are they all gone? Its like the whole website just disappeared?
> 
> I can't seem to find any other answer on google but it did lead me to this thread. How bizarre!


  I believe the site is just slowly disappearing....too much new competition out here....


----------



## Beryl (Jul 23, 2015)

I was looking for CherryCulture as I used to order NYX and Milani  years ago. Now there is white page with text CherryCulture upgrading these last days. 
  I tried also NonPareil site but there the things I wanted are sold out. Anyone know of some other site with international shipping?


----------

